# Barred Rock picture



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Isn't she pretty? She has really unusual markings. She's just 2 months old. 
The last picture is of the whole bunch just lounging around in dry hay.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like a SLW.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes she does. I guess we'll see in another month or two. The label on the sales brooder said Barred Rock. I've had a SLW so I know the difference.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never seen a Barred Rock with vertical barring or stripes. However years ago, I had a Black Star with black with white verticle stripes on its head, neck and breast. The rest of her body was black. She was a really beautiful bird.
You have a beautiful bird also, wish she was mine.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I wish her baby sister had lived. For some reason, she just wouldn't eat so when I realized it, I was too late even force feeding.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Looks like a SLW.


I tend to agree with you.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It'll be fun to see what she is for sure soon. I have a grown BR to compare her with. I wish I could get a close up of her eyes. She looks like she has eyeliner on.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I wish her baby sister had lived. For some reason, she just wouldn't eat so when I realized it, I was too late even force feeding.


Probably failure to thrive. Unfortunately it happens sometimes, not much you couldve done.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The blues have gotten really beautiful.I put them on my "gotta have" list.So it looks like I'm doing chicks next year,too


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, CQ! The only problem is that the wing test was not acurate or I didn't do it right because I have at least one roo and maybe 2!!  Any thing I've found is that the original stock was from Andalusia, Spain. I'm such a sucker for something different. I went back to see if there were more and they were gone. I'm thinking that TSC got some by mistake and I just happened to be in the storeat the right time!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes , I tend to agree that the barring isn't like that of a barred rock. When my SLW gets a bit older id like to compare. Have you noticed are her legs thick? My SLW has much thicker legs than my Barred Rocks. Another question, does she have any dark staining down her legs to her feet? Female Barred Rocks will have this stain. My chick's are 15 days old. I have 7 female Barred Rocks, 1 Female Silver Laced Wyannadotte, 1 Female Silver penciled Rock and 1 Female Golden Buff. I also have older Silkie hens.


----------

